# Well hand pump



## 1930 (Dec 15, 2020)

Id like to build a hand well pump for a 4 inch diam 128 ft deep well with a 70 ft static water level. Im looking for detailed instructions on the build showing and listing all the parts needed and step by step assembly. Is there such a thing and where? 

I dont mind buying these instructions. Thanks


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

1930 said:


> Id like to build a hand well pump for a 4 inch diam 128 ft deep well with a 70 ft static water level. Im looking for detailed instructions on the build showing and listing all the parts needed and step by step assembly. Is there such a thing and where?
> 
> I dont mind buying these instructions. Thanks


I'm with you.

Anybody got an answer for us?


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Did a quick search, not much for kits out there.

https://www.flojak.com/flojak-plus-stainless-steel-pump/

This store bought one shows up a lot.


----------



## 1930 (Dec 15, 2020)

Pumps are available ( as an example ) Cant share e-bay link cause I dont have enough posts so 
eBay item number:
274404677640


Only difference between this guy and myself is that he knows something I dont. I do not need his pump, Id like to make my own, I derive pleasure from making my own tools and Im sure many of you would like to build your own pumps for a lights out situation. 

Videos on you tube are not detailed enough. Gotta be someone that has the knowledge willing to share?


----------



## 1930 (Dec 15, 2020)

Id like to know if simply adding a backflow preventer or foot valve to the bottom of draw pipe would be enough to stop any pumped water from leaving the draw pipe as the pump goes thru its motions. 

Im not trying to draw 5 gallons a minute even, Im simply trying to get water that is just short of 100 feet down up to the surface.

Just thinking about it I suppose there would have to be a way of releasing air that is above any ( assuming ) drawn water in the pipe. 

Id hate to buy this guys pump just to dissect it and reprt what I find.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

1930 said:


> Pumps are available ( as an example ) Cant share e-bay link cause I dont have enough posts so
> eBay item number:
> 274404677640
> 
> ...


Post more!

How about an introduction thread? Folks would like to say Hi to you. Looks like you are someone we've been needing, here. You know. Homesteading, prepping, etc. Recently, we've turned into a political board. Can't blame us as politics seems to be our major threat, nowadays.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@Back Pack Hack might have a clue when he gets back online. Shouldn't be too long.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

I'm not a well driller, but I've drilled plenty of blast holes. 4" to me seems small, granted I've got a 12" and 10" well on my place. Due to my location the 12" for my house is about 120ft deep. The other well is an artesian well, it's been continuously flowing for 8 years now. I believe standard residential wells are around 8". 

Too with a well casing is forced into the bedrock to prevent overburden from contaminating your well. Your depth is pretty deep considering the bore hole Diameter. You could very well hit water well before that. A drilling company particularly one that has blast hole drills usually wouldn't send a drill out for one hole, if they did you're going to be paying a pretty penny for it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> I'm with you.
> 
> Anybody got an answer for us?


Sure.
Here ya go, a whole forum on wells, pumps, water tanks, and more.

https://pumpsandtanks.com/index.php

I'm a member over there, too.:vs_cool:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Grinch said:


> I'm not a well driller, but I've drilled plenty of blast holes. 4" to me seems small, granted I've got a 12" and 10" well on my place. Due to my location the 12" for my house is about 120ft deep. The other well is an artesian well, it's been continuously flowing for 8 years now. I believe standard residential wells are around 8".
> 
> Too with a well casing is forced into the bedrock to prevent overburden from contaminating your well. Your depth is pretty deep considering the bore hole Diameter. You could very well hit water well before that. A drilling company particularly one that has blast hole drills usually wouldn't send a drill out for one hole, if they did you're going to be paying a pretty penny for it.


Our well is 3" and 272 feet deep.
A hand pump is not enough, unfortunately. I'd love to have one as an auxiliary for power outages.


----------



## 1930 (Dec 15, 2020)

Denton said:


> Post more!
> 
> How about an introduction thread? Folks would like to say Hi to you. Looks like you are someone we've been needing, here. You know. Homesteading, prepping, etc. Recently, we've turned into a political board. Can't blame us as politics seems to be our major threat, nowadays.


Thank you, I do not want to talk politics. I am only interested in surviving in my later years.

I have a small piece of property I am developing. Few months back had a well put in, LSS I now have 2 casings in the ground, one viable well with good water so far and the other 128 feet down, casing bent, broke off 30 feet of drill rod ( which is still down there ) and Id like to see if I can develop that well into anything worthwhile.

Chances are slim so I dont want to put alot of money into it. Im in the process of building a bailer bucket.

I planned to drill my own well, bought rig from China, backed out at last moment cause I learned there is alot more to accomplishing a usable well other than drilling a hole. I believe I know more about drilling a well than the average Joe because I have spent a great deal of time reading anything I could.

Without water we are all gonna die. I plan to live.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> @*Back Pack Hack* might have a clue when he gets back online. Shouldn't be too long.


I'm an electrician, not a plumber.


----------



## 1930 (Dec 15, 2020)

Grinch said:


> I'm not a well driller, but I've drilled plenty of blast holes. 4" to me seems small, granted I've got a 12" and 10" well on my place. Due to my location the 12" for my house is about 120ft deep. The other well is an artesian well, it's been continuously flowing for 8 years now. I believe standard residential wells are around 8".
> 
> Too with a well casing is forced into the bedrock to prevent overburden from contaminating your well. Your depth is pretty deep considering the bore hole Diameter. You could very well hit water well before that. A drilling company particularly one that has blast hole drills usually wouldn't send a drill out for one hole, if they did you're going to be paying a pretty penny for it.


4 inch hole is standard for residential/light agriculture in Florida, Im sure it varies based on location. Not sure how you managed a 12 inch nor do I see the benefit but Im sure Im missing something. You are very lucky on having the artesian well.

I wish you luck


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Our well is 3" and 272 feet deep.
> A hand pump is not enough, unfortunately. I'd love to have one as an auxiliary for power outages.


What's your static level RPD? Ours is 47 ft and we had a hand pump run down the same 6" casing and next to the main well pump (at 200'). It pulls a little hard - but we definitely get water.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

1930 said:


> Thank you, I do not want to talk politics. I am only interested in surviving in my later years.
> 
> I have a small piece of property I am developing. Few months back had a well put in, LSS I now have 2 casings in the ground, one viable well with good water so far and the other 128 feet down, casing bent, broke off 30 feet of drill rod ( which is still down there ) and Id like to see if I can develop that well into anything worthwhile.
> 
> ...


I feel the same about water & my biggest prepper expenses involve getting to my water. Initially I looked at buying a well hand pump for backup water, but for the money, I wasn't gonna get the gpm I wanted. I prep to survive a SHTF crisis on my farmstead and if I really want to be self sufficient in a crisis, I want my water system to stay pressurized for the drip irrigation in the gardens & the orchard. Having pressure inside the house would be nice too. I can't build anything, so I have two methods of accessing my well water if the electric is off for a long time. Simplest, is a Well Waterboy for basic usage. For having the system pressurized, I have a Grundfos flex pump, which can run off of ac or run on dc directly from solar panels. Cool thing about it is, it doesn't really care about voltage. It won't get harmed by having under voltage but just pumps less. Now like I said, it can run if wired directly to solar panels but obviously, that wouldn't handle a pressurized system, so I also purchased all the associated controls to handle monitoring the system & operating the new pressure valve. I can live with the pump only operating during the day, so I didn't bother with batteries & associated goodies.

So yes, start with the well bucket and then let your budget direct you. Sounds like you don't trust your water level to remain steady. In north Mississippi we don't have that problem. We get plenty of rain to recharge our aquifers.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a shallow well, have a pitcher pump for it made in the 30's.

It is only a standby well, has an electric pump also.

You can make a pump for it, but the cylinder will have to be down in the well otherwise you may have a problem drawing the water up.

You can buy check valves for it, or make your own, I would buy them it is easier.

I have a full blown industrial machine shop, I would use schedule 40 304 SS mechanical tubing.

Depending on where you live, if it freezes hard, you would need a bleeder to let the water flow down below the freezing.

The ground water level here is about 4 feet below the surface in the summer, right now about 1 foot below.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> The ground water level here is about 4 feet below the surface in the summer, right now about 1 foot below.


You live in a swamp?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

******* said:


> You live in a swamp?


No, I have a fast moving river 100 feet behind my shop and a lake that the river feeds out front.

The water level on occasion has come up 3 feet above normal. AKA flood,

until they put in the flood control project 20 years ago, none since.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

1930 said:


> I now have 2 casings in the ground, one viable well with good water so far and the other 128 feet down, casing bent, broke off 30 feet of drill rod ( which is still down there ) and Id like to see if I can develop that well into anything worthwhile.
> .


With your head at 70 feet you don't want a pump with straight down push pump handle. You want a long lever to give you some leverage.. Bison Pumps are generally considered the best hand pumps but expensive. I went with a US made stainless steel pump kit made by a guy who has since retired but works well for me. It shares the 6" bore hole with my electric pump in a well with a 45' head with the pickup 110'' down in case of drought. The electric pump sits 200' down in my 390' deep well hole. We hit a high pressure stream at 390' which pushed up to 45' so no worries during a dry summer. 
Basically that means most of the time your pumping water 70' up . I'm pumping 45' up. But in dry times my pump pulls from deeper.

I also have a 2nd well further out on the property (electric pump only) but it is further from the house.


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

https://simplepump.com/

al


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

1930 said:


> Id like to know if simply adding a backflow preventer or foot valve to the bottom of draw pipe would be enough to stop any pumped water from leaving the draw pipe as the pump goes thru its motions.
> 
> Im not trying to draw 5 gallons a minute even, Im simply trying to get water that is just short of 100 feet down up to the surface.
> 
> ...


Basic hand pump, most are cast iron body with a plunger surrounded by a leather seal and bellows that forces the water through the body. Google or YouTube should show and explain... the imagine and reverse engeneer with your own materials.


----------



## 1930 (Dec 15, 2020)

Denton said:


> Post more!
> 
> How about an introduction thread? Folks would like to say Hi to you. Looks like you are someone we've been needing, here. You know. Homesteading, prepping, etc. Recently, we've turned into a political board. Can't blame us as politics seems to be our major threat, nowadays.


Ive secured a set of directions, briefly looked them over and looks legit, there has evidently been no trials down to 100ish ft so I plan to build the pump, possibly tweak some things and report back.

The gentleman that was kind enough to send me the directions is also looking forward to seeing what results I get.

Obviously it would not be the right thing to post his directions online, I will at some point ask his permission.

Ive weaned off online anything, in my opinion there is such a thing as too much information, ****s up the head, also online jackholes are everywhere and I no longer have the urgency to waste my time. I am thankful for the internet but now I use it when I need something and keep my opinions and my experiences too myself for the most part.

Tonight I was nearly accosted by the fat fed ex guy cause I refused to wear a mask in his store, this world has turned upside down and I want no part of it.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Ive weaned off online anything

Yet, here you are!?

Want to stay offline and get info.......do you know there are public libraries?


----------



## Big Boy in MO (Jan 22, 2018)

1930 said:


> Pumps are available ( as an example ) Cant share e-bay link cause I dont have enough posts so
> eBay item number:
> 274404677640
> 
> ...


check out engineer775 on youtube. He was doing stuff like this all the time.


----------



## 1930 (Dec 15, 2020)

Big Boy in MO said:


> check out engineer775 on youtube. He was doing stuff like this all the time.


I have looked at his stuff, I see nothing about what I mention Id like to collect info on. He relies on a shallow water supply, many/most people are not that fortunate. 
Also he relies heavily on tech in my opinion. Lots of good tidbits of information can be found in his videos but in my opinion when things go down long term and there are no replacement parts avail for his techie stuff he and many others that have followed are gonna be in trouble. 
Thanks though, Ill keep trying to keep it simple


----------



## 1930 (Dec 15, 2020)

1skrewsloose said:


> Ive weaned off online anything
> 
> Yet, here you are!?
> 
> Want to stay offline and get info.......do you know there are public libraries?


Im giving you the opportunity to learn something. No thanks required

(wean someone off something) to make someone gradually stop depending on something that they like and have become used to, especially a drug or a bad habit

We're trying to wean ourselves off watching too much television.


----------



## Big Boy in MO (Jan 22, 2018)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Our well is 3" and 272 feet deep.
> A hand pump is not enough, unfortunately. I'd love to have one as an auxiliary for power outages.


Check out Bison Pumps


----------

